
Leash Debugger: a WiFi-enabled JTAG debug adapter - jerryr
http://www.mindtribe.com/2015/12/leash-debugger-a-wifi-enabled-jtag-debug-adapter/
======
brudgers
More on Github: [https://github.com/Mindtribe/Leash-
Debugger](https://github.com/Mindtribe/Leash-Debugger)

I'm all for design aesthetics, but even with my reading glasses, the link
underlining was so subtle I googled the github because the content caused such
cognitive dissonance...it seemed like there should be more, but the post
seemed empty.

Shades of white may be high art, but it's not a good web scheme. Show off
what's worth showing off. It's a great idea.

------
userbinator
_The debug adapter and target may be anywhere in the world, as long as a
network connection can be made to it._

Have they considered all the security implications of doing this?

It's ironic that they talk about multiple layers of complexity being a
problem, then introduce their product which adds _even more_.

 _This time was mostly spent on battling different FTDI USB drivers and
modifying the OpenOCD scripts_

USB-serial devices are well known to be somewhat flaky at times. The solution
is a $10 real serial port card.

~~~
jevinskie
This is strange. From what I've heard and my experience, a quality USB<>UART
chip from FTDI is _the_ way to get a reliable serial connection. I've used
mine to talk to a Dreamcast at 1.5 mbaud. FTDI is the one with the good
drivers (both closed and open). Controllers like the PL2303 are nothing but
pain. Of course, if you get counterfeit ICs (and they are common), you will
probably have a bad experience. Buy carefully.

~~~
0x0
The good drivers that brick clone chips on purpose?
[http://hackaday.com/2014/10/22/watch-that-windows-update-
ftd...](http://hackaday.com/2014/10/22/watch-that-windows-update-ftdi-drivers-
are-killing-fake-chips/)

~~~
ShinyCyril
This has been fixed: [http://hackaday.com/2015/02/08/unbricking-a-counterfeit-
ftdi...](http://hackaday.com/2015/02/08/unbricking-a-counterfeit-ftdi-chip/).

